
12 Russian Intelligence Officers Indicted for Hacking the Clinton Campaign - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/13/us/politics/mueller-indictment-russian-intelligence-hacking.html
======
alacritythief
Copy of the indictment that details the actions/methods of the hackers:
[http://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/2018/images/07/13/gru.indictment.pdf](http://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/2018/images/07/13/gru.indictment.pdf)

------
aphextron
Why is this flagged? Is talking about hackers on hacker news going too far?

~~~
kbenson
Likely because the comments here were pretty low-quality from the get-go, so
people are attempting to head off flame wars ahead of time.

~~~
GW150914
It’s unfortunate that the worst of a community can kill a story just by acting
badly. The most easily riled and offended shouldn’t be allowed to dictate
what’s discussed on any site.

------
gorbachev
Count Eleven in the indictment is the most serious one of the lot. The DOJ
alleges there were attempts to hack election machines.

------
creaghpatr
Serious question: If this case goes to trial, which is unlikely, will the
defendants be allowed to subpoena the DNC server, which to date has not been
forensically examined by any government agency?

~~~
notfromhere
The FBI had images; you don't need a physical server

~~~
vuln
This is the first time I am hearing of this. Could you please cite a source
for this information?

~~~
jhayward
_In his testimony in January on the cyber attacks, then-director of the FBI
James Comey said the agency never got access to the machines themselves, but
obtained access to the forensics from a review of the system performed by
CrowdStrike, a third-party cybersecurity firm.

"We got the forensics from the pros that they hired which -- again, best
practice is always to get access to the machines themselves, but this my folks
tell me was an appropriate substitute," Comey said._ [0]

[0] [http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2017/jul/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2017/jul/11/donald-trump/did-john-podesta-deny-cia-and-fbi-
access-dnc-serve/)

~~~
kbenson
I think they got a forensics report from Crowdstrike, not an image, but it's
hard to tell for sure because the people making statements aren't fully aware
of the distinction most likely.

The fact that I can't find specific reference to an image being provided, just
"forensics", would lead me to suspect that an image was _not_ provided, as
otherwise later clarification on this point would have been beneficial to some
parties involved. Then again, maybe I'm just missing it.

